# PRESS RELEASE: KKA Opens New Indoor Archery Range in NE Tenn.



## dbwasps2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Press Release
Kingsport, TN – Legendary William Tell made his debut as an expert marksman in the 1300’s and would most likely be jealous of today’s archery. Shooting bow and arrow is now not only an Olympic sport, but also shooters have much more sophisticated equipment in competitive shooting and hunting. 

Beginning Thursday, December 1, 2011, archery buffs can get into their game as Kris Kustom Archery introduces their new retail location and indoor archery range off exit 66 I-81. Open to people of all ages, Kris Kustom Archery boasts a 40 yard indoor shooting range complete with lifelike 3-D animal targets at reasonable lane fees. The range will consist of McKenzie targets which are used by the Archery Shooter’s Association (ASA). ASA is host to thousands of amateur and professional events each year and has local chapters in 30 states with over 7,000 members and 250 clubs, according to the ASA website. 
Hours of operation are Monday – Friday 10am – 9pm. Look forward to additional upcoming schedule of events including indoor tournaments on shootarchery.com. Kris Kustom Archery started small in 2006 and has grown into a full service archery pro-shop and outdoor retail store with hunting and archery equipment, and is a member of the Archery Trade Association (ATA). The retailer caters to traditional and modern-day shooters. As authorized Alpine Archery and High Country bow dealers, you can be assured the right bows and accessories are available to individually fit you. Personal archery lessons are available by our experienced shooting staff; safety-certified and was featured on The Outdoor’s Channel Shooting USA at Byron Ferguson’s Shooting School. Byron is well-known as a trick shooter with his most difficult shot of his career happened in Tokyo when he successfully shot an arrow through a diamond ring, with his long bow without practice!

Owned by April Mumpower and operated by bow techs with over 30 years’ experience, Kris Kustom Archery is named after Kristopher Cooper who lost his life in a tragic automobile accident at the early age of eleven. His passion for archery and the outdoors is the pure motivation behind the retailer to create an environment in archery as a family affair. “Kristopher’s love of archery introduced the idea to build his memory into an opportunity to get others involved in the shooting sport,” explained April, “our goal is to personalize each customer with the right equipment and accessories within reach of the average household”.

Kris Kustom Archery located at 228 Carolina Pottery Drive, Blountville, TN 423-863-0943.


----------



## dbwasps2 (Feb 5, 2008)

If anyone has questions regarding new shop and range please feel free to PM on here.
Thanks
Derek


----------



## dbwasps2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Visited the new shop and range tonight. I think everyone in East TN, SW VA and surronding areas will really enjoy this range in the near future.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Whats the cost for shooting your indoor 3d range we would have a two hour drive.we are waiting on pictures.thanks


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

JimmyP said:


> Whats the cost for shooting your indoor 3d range we would have a two hour drive.we are waiting on pictures.thanks


inbox full Jimmy, you can call them if you like


----------



## dbwasps2 (Feb 5, 2008)

@Jimmy P don't hold me to this but as of right now I beleive KKA is going to charge $10 an hour to shoot 3D's. There are currently 15 different ASA McKenzies. Once some construction is finished I will post some pictures. 
Thanks
Derek


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

10$ an hour for practice or buy frequent flyer card for $75 good forr 10 hours. Tournaments are 10$ if you just shoot for fun,$15 for money class and $12 for trophy class. Grand opening Thur. dec 1st with shoots on 1st,2nd,3rd for grand opening! Then on Saturdays. Shoots start at 7pm all 3 nights.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

we want pictures please


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok, here's a few pics still putting it together but it will be cleaned up and ready to shoot opening night. The pic of the gas station and McD's was just to show how close to the interstate it is. When you come off the ramp you're almost there, not alot more time on a sideroad. Great for folks driving any distance and you can grab your gas and snacks for the ride home right there.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

The last pic is looking out the window of the Lounge where you'll have tables and chairs,drinks etc. and be able to see the action.


----------



## cd3d (Dec 28, 2005)

looks good


----------



## dbwasps2 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

What a difference a day makes!


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

It is always good to see new things going on in archery. Congrats to you and yours. Badbow


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Badbow!


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

ttt


----------

